# Richard.R.Chester Ltd; Middlesbrough



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been contacted by one of my fellow Shipbrokers for assistance in information/recollections on the above business which operated on the Tees up to about 1966. I personally had low-level dealings with them as Office Boy at Constantines from 1958 but their earlier history I cannot assist with......

It is known that they operated a vessel called the Monaleen which was wrecked off Alnmouth in 1928 and they also managed/owned(?) a former Spanish vessel 'Barflo' in the mid-1920's.

The two staff in Middlesbrough at the end of the 1950's were Mr.Chester (Jr) and Mr Tyreman...whom I remember well.

Anyone throw any light on their operations - vessels,agencies etc...??

Thanks

geoff


----------

